# What is the best fat burner at gnc?



## getpumped (Aug 10, 2011)

I been cutting for about 2 months. I dropped 13 pounds and about 5% bf none of it water weight and I am trying to lose a little more. Im now stuck at the same weight for 2 weeks so I was wondering if any body tried a fatburner from gnc. Thanks for any info.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 10, 2011)

getpumped said:


> I been cutting for about 2 months. I dropped 13 pounds and about 5% bf none of it water weight and I am trying to lose a little more. Im now stuck at the same weight for 2 weeks so I was wondering if any body tried a fatburner from gnc. Thanks for any info.



nothing there's really gonna be worth the money - if anything just grab some green tea extract, yohimbe hcl, caffeine, cayenne pepper from online supplement shops or a blend including them from a reputable company .. probably forgetting some OTC fat burner supps but you're best bet is tweaking the diet or adding/altering cardio and goin with caffeine/green tea extract (or just do ECA if you want to go the ephedrine route)


----------



## DeathMetal (Aug 10, 2011)

Buy ephedra online, stack it with aspirin and caffiene.  The only "OTC" worth a damn anymore, IMHO, is Alpha T-2 by PES, but I stack this with ECA/Clen


----------



## seanjohn (Oct 9, 2011)

ScottyMac710 said:


> nothing there's really gonna be worth the money - if anything just grab some green tea extract, yohimbe hcl, caffeine, cayenne pepper from online supplement shops or a blend including them from a reputable company .. probably forgetting some OTC fat burner supps but you're best bet is tweaking the diet or adding/altering cardio and goin with caffeine/green tea extract (or just do ECA if you want to go the ephedrine route)


 
Likely nothing super effective from GNC, almost anything with the above ingeredients would do to either help you futher reduce calories  just a little, or prevent ingested calories from being stored as fat. i will like to add alpha lipoic acid or citrimax


----------



## SFW (Oct 9, 2011)

Skip gnc and walk over to cvs instead. Pick up a box of bronkaid and get a bag of folgers coffee. _Thats it. _

5 x less than anything gnc has and 5 X more effective.


----------



## seanjohn (Oct 9, 2011)

bronkaid has ephera sulphate and coffee has the caffeine. ephera sulphate won't give the same buzz, but for a temporary homemade fat burner, you can't go wrong. if the Guaifenesin in bronkaid gives sides to some people i hear


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 10, 2011)

what about pseudoephedrine ?  Guaifenesin dries me out bad.  I wouldn't use it with another stimulant for working out cause most stimulants are diuretics.  Guaif works by pulling water into your lungs basically to thin out the mucus. I use it when I have congestion but in high doses it doesn't feel too great, gives me a dull headache at some point probably from the change in blood consistency but I'm not sure.  I just go for the generic cough medicine, or usually a "day time" cough pill will have it in it due to the "keeping you awake" end of it.  So you can ask for "day time" cough medicines instead of getting looked at suspiciously if you say "I want something with pseudoephedrine in it!"    Pseudo is now behind the counter, in America, but not rx cause so many folks use it to make meth they have to track it more closely I guess.  That has to be of some value! Seen any fat meth heads?


----------



## juiceball44 (Oct 10, 2011)

box of bronkaid and a bottle of "stay awake" 200mg caffine pills from cvs, work up to taking one of each 3 times a day


----------



## Deity (Oct 10, 2011)

getpumped said:


> I been cutting for about 2 months. I dropped 13 pounds and about 5% bf none of it water weight and I am trying to lose a little more. Im now stuck at the same weight for 2 weeks so I was wondering if any body tried a fatburner from gnc. Thanks for any info.


 The drive there is the most anabolic thing your going to get from gnc.


----------



## SFW (Oct 10, 2011)

The thing about bronkaid vs. pure ephedrine hcl is that you cant run Bronkaid over 75 mgs. All the guaf in it makes you feel like shit. With pure epehdrine hcl, i could it run it as high as 150 mgs a day, and feel "good" and get good results. Their good as a preworkout thing at times.


----------



## tubbednova (Oct 11, 2011)

Caffine pills(or string coffee)and green tea extract.The pills are $5 at vit-world and green tea you can get at vit-world,gnc and so on.

Its going to come down to diet and exercise to lose it in the end.
With a good diet/training you con achieve anything Drive/desire is next


----------

